# Interesting concept for third world lighting - GravityLight



## EZO (Dec 8, 2012)

More here at Indiegogo.


----------



## Pretbek (Dec 8, 2012)

What a great idea. Simpler and cheaper than getting the energy from a solar panel. ROI of 2 months is also good.


----------

